
People Are Canceling Tesla Orders Because Elon Musk Is Advising Trump - panand
https://www.buzzfeed.com/priya/people-are-canceling-tesla-orders-because-elon-musk-is-worki?utm_term=.ec29XyyBY#.ow4REeeoJ
======
gozur88
This seems as likely as the buzzfeed peeing story.

~~~
kafkaesq
Sadly, you do have a point there.

It seems like BuzzFeed wants to do the right thing with its reporting on the
new administration -- but it's hard to take them seriously, given all the
mindless drivel they also post (much of it, arguably, also very exploitive of
the people in these embarrassing photos, in all probability without their
consent).

------
masonic
With Buzzfeed, (anecdote * 5) == journalism

------
newsat13
This is most likely fake news.

------
angry-hacker
Is it possible to ban buzzfeed from HN? It's like posting YouTube comments to
HN. Nothing valuable will be lost but many people's time and nerves will be
saved.

